# Finally, Nina Takes a Good Picture. :)



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've had Nina for quite some time now, but whenever I do a photoshoot, She's the only one I can NEVER get a picture of! She's too active. Finally though, I caught her. 

I present to you the elusive Nina:


Checking out her marbles.





































Well there she is. I wish these pictures did her more justice, she has the cutest face.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Shes a cutie!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks! I'm surprised she stayed still long enough for me to take a picture, but to tell you the truth I took about 20 pics of her w/o flash, and that didn't work. lol impatience and frustration led to flash, and these pics.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, she's lovely! Her blue is a really great blue!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, It's so great to see her that vibrant after what she looked like when I got her.
Also her personality outshines her looks by a long shot. She might as well be a puppy. The boyfriend is in LOVE with her because of this. We're moving in a few weeks and I asked where he wanted to put the bettas. First thing that comes out of his mouth is "I wouldn't mind having Nina on my night stand".. Yep. Boy loves his fish.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Okay one more... Because this is my absolute favorite picture of Nina.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww she really does have the cutest face.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute! :nicefish:


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Wow she's bright!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

She is pretty bright, but the flash was a bit of a contributor there to her brightness. lol. Quick question.. I've had her by herself for about ehh..3 or 4 months now, and I was thinking about maybe kinda possibly starting a sorority once I get settled in to the apartment.. I figure she's probably not used to living with other bettas anymore. Should i even risk putting her in a sorority, or have any of you done it before?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

From what I've read she would be very territorial over her tank. It would be best to remove her before making an attempt and totally rearranging the tank to make it not hers. Then it's more even ground and might work better.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I was planning on getting a new 10 -20 gal if i even decide to do it, since a sorority def wouldn't fit in her tank. lol


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> She is pretty bright, but the flash was a bit of a contributor there to her brightness. lol. Quick question.. I've had her by herself for about ehh..3 or 4 months now, and I was thinking about maybe kinda possibly starting a sorority once I get settled in to the apartment.. I figure she's probably not used to living with other bettas anymore. Should i even risk putting her in a sorority, or have any of you done it before?


 IME I think she'll be ok in a sorority even if she's lived alone for 3-4 months. Two of my girls in my sorority used to live alone. One for 5 months and one for 3 months and they're doing fine in the sorority.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

The lady who wanted to sell me her ten gallon wants me to take her fish too...I don't want goldfish!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

LOL ditch the goldfish and get the tank  Nina is really pretty!! I used to have a female just like her.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

lol but what would i do with the goldfish? Can't just 'flush them' like my comedian of a husband suggested.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Put the fish up for adoption on this site? I'm sure someone would be willing to take him/her in. And thank you, SilverCaracal!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

hrmmm I'll figure something out. Think the pet store would trade for a betta lol?


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I told her to empty it and I'll be there in an hour.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Got it, it's a 20 gallon. It was a mess, I had to clean it with bleach big time. I spent an hour on it with the hose outside. I'm scared to use it right away in case it wasn't rinsed well enough. I'll have to get a test kit and attempt to do this cycling business. My two other tanks I never cycled :S Don't know how...gotta read. I also need a heater and stuff.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Oh and I ran into someone I knew at Walmart who wanted goldfish for their pond, so we did a trade in the parking lot  Glad they got a better home.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Does it still smell like bleach?

I'm paranoid about that kind of stuff too, you're not alone! lol... I've never had to cycle a tank, so I probably could'nt give you a whole lot of advice about it :/ ... good luck though!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

it's hard to tell, everything smells now including me  I put some treated water in it...I can always do a few 100% changes. I filled it up to make sure there are no leaks...seems ok so far. Gonna be awesome to have a bunch of girls in there.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I think I will put my corys in there eventually too.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol take a shower and give your nose a break, then test it! And I can't wait to see the aquarium once you have it finished!


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

ya I need to pick up a kit...I've never ran tests on my other tanks...teehee oops. They are doing well though.


----------



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

She's so bright and cute!!!


----------

